# 2011 save the date video invite



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I am doing a zombie apocalypse theme party. I am going to kind of have a shelter away from the zombies at my home. The actual invitations will be first aid survival kits. But I have a video save the date that I had to share love it.
Pennywise on another forum had it last year and I asked permission if I could use it. He changed it up added a few things and made the video. I love it
Just had to share, everytime I look at it I want Halloween to be here already


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Now you've done it. You've invited every member of the forum! They are coming. Will you be ready? 
The video is great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do we need to bring a hostess gift?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I would LOVE to have everyone come. That would be the best party to date, maybe I would ask people to bring a dish. Since I feeding that many would be insane. 
I am so excited I wish halloween was here. I wish Halloween happened twice a year not once.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is a cool invite!!!!


----------



## Taysmache (Feb 14, 2011)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

wow! that is rad!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jun 16, 2011)

Very neat! I have never seen a save the date video invite before. It's very creative and really grabs your attention. I typically send out save the date magnets for parties of various types. If I don't have something hanging on my fridge, I will most definitely forget about it!


----------

